# Banana Bread (Creaming method)



## epi (Apr 29, 2009)

Butter                     15oz (room temp.)
Sugar                     18oz

Eggs                       9 fl oz (use volume cup)
Bananas (mashed)   1 1/2 lbs
Vanilla extract          1 tablespoon
Sour cream               2.5 oz

Cake flour(sifted)       21oz
Baking soda              1 teaspoon
Baking powder           1 1/2 teaspoon
Salt                           3/4 teaspoon

Walnut (chopped)       6oz

Pre-heat oven 350 degrees

1. Combine butter and sugar in mixer with paddle.  Beat until light and creamy
2. Add the eggs beat for 2 minutes, (scrape the bowl down)
3. Add the bananas, vanilla extract, sour cream (scraping down) mix for 2 minutes
4. Combine all your dry ingredients together.  Add to wet mixture in 3 additions
Remember to scrape down
5. Add the chopped walnuts
6. Pour into loaf pans

Bake for 35 minutes-4 minutes.  Test center with a skewer.   If the center comes out clean the breads are done

Yield two loaf pans


----------

